
Has Capitalism Reached a Turning Point? - DocFeind
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2014/09/26/has-capitalism-reached-a-turning-point/
======
573f
I have long believed that capitalism is fundamentally flawed. It is a system
that was designed when the world seemed endless. There were always new lands
to discover (and exploit) and new markets to conquer. Capitalism is based on
the idea that growth is always possible. Your investments will, on average,
provide a return through increased value.

But, we now know that the Earth is essentially a closed system. There is a
finite amount of energy available. What happens when a system based on
constant growth runs out of room to grow?

